# Wps-welding procedure specification



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سوف اقوم برفع جميعwps
الخاصة بمشروع gtl


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-01*

See attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-02*

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-03*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-04*

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-05*

see attached link


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## ajk74 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك بك


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-06*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-07*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-08*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-09*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-10*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-11*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-12*

See attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-13*

See attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-14*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-15*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-16*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-17*

see attached link


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Pqr-18*

see attached link


----------



## zaki amar (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك ( بس كان نفسى اعرف ازاى بتتعمل واجيب الداتا منين)


----------



## السيد اللحومي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

لو سمحت ممكن شرح اكتر حول المشروع وطريقة اللحام و نوع الوصله ( المواد ) لأنني لاحظت طريقتين للحام


----------



## baldassar (10 ديسمبر 2010)

merci beaucoup !
c'est trés omportant


----------



## أحمد رأفت (21 ديسمبر 2011)

Less possible word I say thank you


----------



## virtualknight (21 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بكل جهودك وجزاك عنها كل خير


----------



## jamel501 (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي على الملفات


----------



## أحمد جمعة السيد مح (15 مارس 2012)

*Thank you too much from eng. ahmed gomaa cswip3.1, cwi, api570,iso9001:2008*

Thank you too much from eng. ahmed gomaa cswip3.1, cwi, api570,iso9001:2008
my email
[email protected]


----------



## basharawaad (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## basharawaad (20 مارس 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله بالخير والعافية وشكرا جزيلا"


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 أغسطس 2014)

*Guide to Welding Metals*

See attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 أغسطس 2014)

*WeldingProcedurePreparation*

http://eng.cwbgroup.org/Certification/Documents/WeldingProcedurePreparation.pdf


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أغسطس 2014)

*Welding Procedure Software Download*

http://welding-procedure-software.sharewarecentral.com/


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أغسطس 2014)

*WPS No. 1-56*

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 ديسمبر 2014)

http://eng.cwbgroup.org/Certification/Documents/WeldingProcedurePreparation.pdf


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (15 يناير 2015)

مشكورون ومأجورون


----------



## the Quality (25 مارس 2015)

مجهود تشكر عليه يا بشمهندس/ سيد 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالرحمن454 (25 مايو 2015)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (27 يونيو 2015)

جزيتم خيرا وكفيتم شرا على ما تقدمون


----------



## the Quality (13 يوليو 2015)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------

